
Explaining Consciousness with Color-Coded Cartoons - drcode
https://www.lisperati.com/#!Understanding_Consciousness_With_Color-Coded_Cartoons
======
ColinWright
Why does the content appear twice?

~~~
drcode
It's a custom web platform I built, a new edge case bug was triggered just as
I published this post. Will fix later today.

~~~
ColinWright
OK ... good luck!

